# How to make the Cthulhu V2 even better!.



## stevie g (28/10/15)

Guys that are running this tank at high watts will appreciate this tip.

*remove the inner juice control ring. Its the inner threaded ring with the little indentation that fits on the pin.

Doing this greatly increased my wicking ability at 75 watts. 

Give it a try and share your thoughts here.


----------



## stevie g (28/10/15)

On second thoughts scrap that advice, it makes the tank prone to weeping.


----------



## Mike (28/10/15)

Paging @Paulie, I know he used his like this. Any wicking tips?


----------



## JuanH (31/10/15)

Im doing this as well. With dual coils, its the only way to prevent dry hits. It makes it a ***** to refill, but worth the effort.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (31/10/15)

Had to put the ring back in so I could use it in the car... The one place where my tank will leak. 

Managed to get a sweet titanium build that's capable of 71 watts with 90% VG chain vapable


----------



## stevie g (31/10/15)

Simple but effective


----------

